# electric eg2 goggles



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

They will solve any side vision problems you have, the peripheral vision is great.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.electricvisual.com/wp-content/uploads/Goggle-Technical.gif


Those goggles give the biggest peripheral view, so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

How hard is it to change the lens on these? Wondering if one pair with extra lenses is the way to go or multiple pairs of goggles


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Glade Ripper said:


> How hard is it to change the lens on these? Wondering if one pair with extra lenses is the way to go or multiple pairs of goggles


as easy as anything else - just pop the lens out of the frame and work your way around


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

These are pretty easy goggles to swap lenses. Much easier than my spy's.


----------



## hi2u (Jan 17, 2010)

dang just found out electric only has 1 year warranty... gonna look at some smiths now lol

any1 know any good spherical ones?


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

the Smith I/O's are spherical


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Search for : smith i/o : Snowboards

I/O for larger face. I/OS for smaller face.

These come with a Hard case, microfiber bag, and an extra Sensor Mirror Lens for flat light conditions. So it's expensive on the surface, but if you buy another pair of goggles and purchase the hard case and extra lens separately, it's actually a good deal. The case is nice complete with compartments to keep even more lenses.


----------



## hi2u (Jan 17, 2010)

rephreshed said:


> the Smith I/O's are spherical


ya i was looking at those, with the eg2 it looks likei would still get alot more side vision, im gonna go check them all out at the store


THANKS ALOT for all the replies!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

nothing beats EG2 for side peripheral vision. The Smiths are awesome for up/down vision because it does not have frames.

Still, the I/O is your next best bet for side vision.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

Leo said:


> nothing beats EG2 for side peripheral vision. The Smiths are awesome for up/down vision because it does not have frames.
> 
> Still, the I/O is your next best bet for side vision.


:thumbsup: took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Be forewarned that the EG2 goggles are the largest out there that I have seen.

They might not fit well with your helmet. Also, people on the hill might look at you and think that you're an astronaut instead of a snowboarder


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

Leo said:


> nothing beats EG2 for side peripheral vision. The Smiths are awesome for up/down vision because it does not have frames.
> 
> Still, the I/O is your next best bet for side vision.


Better than Splices??? hmmm...


----------



## hi2u (Jan 17, 2010)

any1 know a site where i can actually see what the goggles will look like? i know anon has one but they only have gold chrome, and silver amber.

looking for bronze/gold chrome  think i found a new favorite goggle just wanna see what it looks like...


not sure if i really want chrome, kindof make its look darker? not sure yet lol


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

danm said:


> Better than Splices??? hmmm...


I just tried on splices this weekend at the Oakley store. The nose fit pretty nicely, but my smith IOs have WAY better up/down vision, and comparable side-to-side peripheral vision. Also, the IOs don't stick as far off of my face as the oakleys (foam isn't as thick. i like that)

I'm not knocking oakleys, they look great and probably fit other folks' faces better than mine. But my subjective stance is that the IOS are better visual field.

I've also tried the EG2s. They a) don't fit with my helmet b) don't fit with my head. I haven't tried the 2.5s but I love the color scheme on my IOS so I don't see any need to switch for an extra fraction of an arc-minute in my peripherals.

Yeah I'm biased, but I've at least shopped around first without just reading spec sheets.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Oakleys are actually what I wear because they have an Asian Fit line... actually, they call it "Alternative Fit" now. I wanted the I/O but they don't fit my nose area at all. There is a huge gap.

One major plus about Oakley's though. Their durability is undeniable. I will say they have the most durable lenses and frames. They contract their goggles out to military and police. That has to mean something.

I've also smashed my A-Frames into an ice patch. I walked away with a bloody lip and the Oakley's walked away with a tiny little nick in the lens that I didn't notice until the following day.

Smith makes military goggles as well, but I don't know if they have a contract with them. I have personally only seen Oakley's on military people. 

If the I/O fits you, they are going to offer the next best peripheral vision compared to the EG2. Another very similar goggle to the I/O is the Zeal Eclipse. However, I can't tell you about the quality. I do know Zeal makes some high quality lenses and I hear their PPX line is amazing. Durability is questionable.

By the way, Oakley warrantied my A-Frames. I know Smith has just as good customer service as well though. They have lifetime warranties on some of their products like the I/O.


----------

